# Kindly help me finding a job!



## Simran (Jun 6, 2013)

Hii Everybody!

I am Simran and in search of a job. I would really appreciate & would be grateful to one who help in finding job. 

Thanks alot


----------



## KEAT International (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Simran,

We are a career consultancy who assist recent graduates, students or anybody looking to get started in the Australian job market. 

Our consultants run sessions to maximise the potential of our clients and help them to land their dream job! We are located in the Melbourne CBD.

If this interests you, call us on 1300 881 648.


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Simran, I would like to suggest that you be more specific in your search for a job.please tell us about your qualifications and about the specific kind of Job you would like to get.


----------



## zaheerkhan (Aug 6, 2013)

Simran said:


> Hii Everybody!
> 
> I am Simran and in search of a job. I would really appreciate & would be grateful to one who help in finding job.
> 
> Thanks alot


 did yu find a job simran? where r u in australia now adays and what sort of visa have yu got?


----------

